# Working for Aramark?



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I recently have been given the opportunity to possibly join up with Aramark, and I was wondering if anyone here has worked for them and what their experience was like. Any responses and insights would be great! Thanks


----------



## cypressrider (Oct 7, 2008)

To many micro management wanna be managers.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Hi, Pete. Can't really respond to Cypressrider's bit (don't really understand it) but I can offer my insight from working corporate. While I did not specifically work for Aramark, I did spend quite some time working for a very similar, large corporate outfit. While in their employ, I did experience 
> a VERY strong focus on marketing and response to customers' demands - yes, district managers get involved with unit-level operations.
> very VERY numbers focussed accounting and accountability; food cost % is your lifeline - poor numbers, you better have some really good explanation!
> a bit narrow focus on creativity, but not as bad as it sounds - let me ellaborate: The creativity is lacking in the realm of daily food production, but thrives in the area of dealing with the parameters for which you have to work under. Specifically, how creative can you get when presenting certain food items? Implementing new concepts? Managing food cost? Juggling labor?
> the hours are pretty condusive to family life, as well. Most nights and weekends are free; that also depends on the nature of the account, though. If you are in campus dining or health care, you may be dealing with a whole other story.
> the pay is (at least for managers) in line with the current market for non-coporate food service. The benefits were pretty decent: health for the family, limited dental, optional eyecare, 401(k) & little perks - discounts on amusement park admissions, etc. Two or three weeks vacation, as well, to start.
Hope this helps shed some light.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

Its been a few years since I worked for a corporate operation, but my experience was similar to Jims'. The trade-off for me was getting the stability of working for a large group, the security of knowing from day-to-day what was happening at work, good benefits. For me the downside was the problem of being noticed in a large organization. What it taught me was that I wasn't well suited to the politics of getting ahead in a large organization. I got as far as I could on hard work, knowledge of my occupation, and corporate loyalty. What I could'nt deal with were the other people in the running for management positions and me getting passed up not because of my lack of ability to lead or do the job, but my utter distain of political b2tt kissing and schmoozing. When a person who was utterly unqualified for the position suddenly showed up as my supervisor not because it was the best for the company but because they shared their secret fly-fishing spot with the district manager I knew it was time for me to leave.

Good luck wherever you end up.


----------



## steve a (Mar 13, 2006)

I worked for Aramark some years back in their Business Dining division. Like any other job, you get out of it what you put into it. I learned a *lot* about corporate paperwork and accountability. All that information transposed easily into my own gigs later down the road.

Obviously it depends on what division you'd be going into to say what you might be doing or with how many people.

Jim's on the mark about many things he mentions. We did a cycle menu. While not the most creative menu in the universe, you always knew what to order, when and how much. In some respects, it doesn't get much easier than that.

Good luck


----------

